# Remington 700 (270) mods



## Bgarner1983 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey guys what are some of the mods that are good for the 700s? I just traded for a Remington 700 Adl chambered in 270win. I am wanting to do some stuff to it. I am going to remove the sights for sure so i can go with lower scope mounts has see through on now. Plus smooth barrell looks better. Thinking about a nice laminate wood stock too. What else can you guys think of or some good sites i can check out?
                                 Brandon


----------



## tracker (Aug 22, 2007)

*trigger*

A lot of time the only thing a Remington needs is a through cleaning, and possibly the trigger lightened. I like about 3 lbs on a hunting gun. If you are not sure how to do it, get a gunsmith to do the trigger work. Most of the rest is doable at home.

Danny


----------



## ROCKRIVERDUDE (Aug 22, 2007)

There are too many options to mention. Try this site, there are many 700 enthusiasts here as well as a lot of custom rifle pics. You should get some real good ideas here, I always do. www.snipershide.com:shoot:


----------



## Dub (Aug 24, 2007)

tracker said:


> A lot of time the only thing a Remington needs is a through cleaning, and possibly the trigger lightened. I like about 3 lbs on a hunting gun. If you are not sure how to do it, get a gunsmith to do the trigger work. Most of the rest is doable at home.
> 
> Danny



I agree.  Those 700's are shooters.  You should get great accuracy out of .270 as well.


----------



## Nate23 (Aug 24, 2007)

Here are some ideas for you.







This one is a Rem 700 LVSF bedded in a Laminated Mountain LSS stock chambered in 7mm-08.  It has been pillar bedded, has a  re-cut crown, and a Gre-Tan firing pin & shroud.


----------



## cmshoot (Aug 26, 2007)

Speed is money - how fast do ya wanna go?

Tuning the trigger and lapping the locking lugs will help a lot.

You can have the action pillar and glass-bedded.

Set the shoulder on the barrel back and have the chamber re-cut.


----------



## Bgarner1983 (Aug 26, 2007)

Nate that is one sweet looking gun. I would love to have a stainless. 

Cmshoot could don't really know gunsmithing terminolgy. I don't want to spend tons on it i would just like to prob put a nice stock on it and maybe some simple stuff that will help it. I see you are close to me hit me up and maybe we can talk some more. Thanks


----------



## Elmo (Sep 2, 2007)

Get a good trigger job, pillar bedded the action, and some nice optics. You will have one of the best hunting setup there is.


----------



## TreeFrog (Sep 6, 2007)

For a nice stock, check out www.boydsgunstocks.com.


----------



## OkieHunter (Sep 6, 2007)

Have the lugs lapped in, the bolt squared, the firing pin centered, have the action bedded, have the barrel re-crowned, and the barrel floated.


----------



## killerv (Dec 26, 2007)

clean well, trigger job for sure, laminate stocks are bad about swelling from any moisture and can cause accuracy issues so I don't know about choosing one of those. lap the barrell also after cleaning, then clean again. should be a good cheap start to a fine rifle hopefully.


----------



## NottelyBILL (Dec 26, 2007)

I have had and do have Remington 700's and 7's none of which will not shoot MOA. I bought my son a 700ADL when he was 16 and it shoots under and always had. If you want to adjust the trigger as I have on all of mine go to th Sniper web site and there is a very comprehensive description of how to adjust a Remington trigger.


----------



## Hammack (Dec 26, 2007)

The first thing I would do is have the trigger adjusted and the action pillar bedded, and possibly recrown it.  There are TONS of things to do to a 700, but those three will show the most gain in my opinion.


----------



## t k (Dec 27, 2007)

killerv said:


> clean well, trigger job for sure, laminate stocks are bad about swelling from any moisture and can cause accuracy issues so I don't know about choosing one of those. lap the barrell also after cleaning, then clean again. should be a good cheap start to a fine rifle hopefully.



 Regular wood stocks can have problems with moisture and scratch fairly easily.The laminates won't have the moisture problems and are very strong.Boyds has some really nice stocks for the money.I am thinking of putting a pepper colored one on one of my remington 700s now.I would add a new stock and have it pillar bedded and float the barrel,lighten the trigger,add a good scope,and a lot of practice.It should be a great rifle after that.


----------



## bthomas (Dec 27, 2007)

*700 Improvements*

I have had work done on two different M700.

270 Win Mountain Rifle- trigger job (2 1/2lbs), pillar bedded, lapped lugs, full floated barrel and crown job.  I put a Leupold VII 3 x 9 x 40 on it and it would shoot 1/2 groups at 100 yds. with Hornady Light Magnum 139 BTSP cartidges.

280 Rem ADL- used only the action, trigger job, pillar bedded, lapped lugs, blueprinted action, Hart custom SS  #3 barrel with target crown ( machined into a 280 Ackley), McMillan synthetic stock and a Burris 2.5x10x44mm Euro Diamond Scope.  I had the barrel and action teflon coated.  It doesn't look fancy, but this gun is unbelievable! It shoots -1/2" groups w/ handloads.

If you are going to have work as you go, I would have the trigger job, then pillar bedded and work from there.  I would not buy a new stock unless it was a synthetic, b/c it won't help the performance more than what you already have.  Have the crown checked out by a gunsmith when you get the trigger job.

There is NO reason a M700 cannot have MOA accuracy.  I would make sure the scope is properly aligned, sighted in, etc.  It is a proven performer!


----------



## polaris30144 (Dec 27, 2007)

killerv said:


> clean well, trigger job for sure, laminate stocks are bad about swelling from any moisture and can cause accuracy issues so I don't know about choosing one of those. lap the barrell also after cleaning, then clean again. should be a good cheap start to a fine rifle hopefully.



I believe you have it backwards, the reason for laminate is to minimize the effect of moisture on wood. It also makes a stronger stock with a lighter weight.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 27, 2007)

I have my 2nd Rem 700 in .270 Win, and have had just the mininum ....a trigger job....both guns ( the first was stolen) had a 2 1/2 lb trigger pull and you will be amazed at how it will perform.  My current rem 700 is a CDL with a Leupold Vari X II 3x9x50 with Leupold rings and bases and a 2.5 trigger, and shooting just basic Winchester Super X 130 gr. ad I am zapping 1" to 1.25" groups at 100yds. I tried the more expensive Federal Premimums ( $44.00 box )
But actually got better performance  from the Winchesters.

I am actually looking to go to a different stock now.....any body got a good lead on either replacement/synthetic stocks, or best reccomendation on synthetics ?  McMillian, Bell & Carlson ?


----------



## bthomas (Dec 27, 2007)

*New Stock*

I am partial to McMillan.  They offer an outstanding product.


----------



## Hammack (Dec 27, 2007)

When looking for stocks it all comes down to how much you want to spend.  McMillian, Rimrock, Brown Precision, HS are top of the line, but the Bell and Carson and Hogue are great stocks if you have a budget.


----------



## urbaneruralite (Dec 30, 2007)

Basic low-cost stuff: trigger job, bed, float and seal the stock. Thats plenty for a 300 yard deer rifle.


----------



## d-a (Jan 3, 2008)

Bgarner1983 said:


> Hey guys what are some of the mods that are good for the 700s? I just traded for a Remington 700 Adl chambered in 270win. I am wanting to do some stuff to it. I am going to remove the sights for sure so i can go with lower scope mounts has see through on now. Plus smooth barrell looks better. Thinking about a nice laminate wood stock too. What else can you guys think of or some good sites i can check out?
> Brandon




Shoot it and see how it shoots first. 

then either have the trigger adjusted if it hasnt been, or install a rifle basix trigger for @$115

http://www.riflebasix.com/remington.html

If you dont like the stock get one you do.  here is some links for quality stocks that require minimum work.

http://www.boydsgunstocks.com/
http://www.mannersstocks.com/index.html
http://www.mcmfamily.com/stocks.html

If you do decide to take it to a smith for any work that you dont feel comfortable doing then i would suggest atleast having a fresh crown cut at a minimum. 

Some day if you feel you need a better barrel then i would have the action trued up and lugs lapped at that time. 
Having a trued action and a factory barrel is like having a tire and no wheel for your truck.

d-a


----------

